# Auslagerungsdatei läßt sich nicht vergrößern



## lucide (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich hoffe, mir kann jemand bald schnell weiter helfen.

Und zwar möchte ich gerne die Auslagerungsdatei vergrößern, was ja ansich nicht schwierig ist. Habe auch die Werte bei min und max gleich gesetzt, wo dieser Wert auch bestehen bleibt, jedoch trotz Neustartes nicht geändert wurde. Sprich bei den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher wird stets der alte Wert als Gesamtgröße angezeigt. Worin kann das Problem denn liegen? Kann es sein, daß ich irgendwo aus Versehen etwas deaktiviert habe?

Ich danke schon mal


----------



## Georg Melher (25. Februar 2005)

Hi,

setze die Grösse mal auf 0 und boote den Rechner neu. Dann stellst Du die Grösse wie gewünscht ein und nach einem erneuten Neustart sollte es funktionieren. Einen ähnlichen Fall hatten wir vor einiger Zeit auf Arbeit und es hat geholfen.


----------



## ocb (25. Februar 2005)

Möglicherweise hast Du vergessen, auf den "Festlegen" (oder so ähnlich) Knopf zu klicken. Wenn Du das nicht machst, übernimmt XP die EInstellungen AFAIK nicht.


----------



## lucide (27. Februar 2005)

Sorry, daß ich mich nicht gleich wieder melden konnte, aber war mal wieder zu ner Neuformatierung gezwungen. Und dabei bin ich vielleicht auf die Ursache gestoßen, denn ich konnte sie vergrößern, jedoch sobald ich Norton Systemworks draufgespielt hatte, hat sie wieder ihre ursprünglich eingestellte Größe angenommen und läßt sich seitdem nicht verändern. Kann es da einen Zusammenhang geben, so daß eventuell dieses Programm etwas deaktiviert hat bzw. es nicht zuläßt?


----------

